# Punch Dry Limited - Toronto Ont - Art deco soda bottle



## RCO (Dec 26, 2017)

didn't get this for Christmas , found it at an antique mall in southern Ontario a little while ago, just hadn't posted it yet . 

didn't recall seeing it before but is a couple other bottles for Punch dry that seem to be more common , this one is very unique .  


it features an embossing of "punch " who according to my research was a british puppet character popular years ago , Toronto at one time was heavily british , now its mostly immigrants from asia and the middle east but when bottle was used it was a majority british city . 

according to my book Punch Dry Ltd operated from 1931 - 1935 , then disappeared until the 50's when Punch Dry co and Punch Dry Beverages reappeared and seem to have used an acl bottle . this bottle is clearly from the 30's period of operation 

embossed on the front it says " Punch Dry Limited Toronto " contents 6 1/2 fl oz  , on very bottom is a PDL logo and a dominion marking


----------



## RCO (Dec 26, 2017)

another picture


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 27, 2017)

That's a nice one. What book(s) are you always refering to about these cool Canadian bottles?


----------



## RCO (Dec 27, 2017)

iggyworf said:


> That's a nice one. What book(s) are you always refering to about these cool Canadian bottles?



there is a couple different Ontario bottle books , this one was listed in "the Ontario pop bottlers list 1931-1965 " 

it was also mentioned in "Ontario soda water bottles " an older book that came out in 70's


----------



## mctaggart67 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## iggyworf (Dec 28, 2017)

Very cool. Thanx RCO & mctaggert67.


----------



## Bixel (Jan 3, 2018)

That is a less common seen Punch Dry for sure RCO. Have seen a few of those in my travels over the years, but not a ton. Nice piece.


----------



## RCO (Jan 5, 2018)

Bixel said:


> That is a less common seen Punch Dry for sure RCO. Have seen a few of those in my travels over the years, but not a ton. Nice piece.



that's why I had bought it , hadn't really seen it before . the other punch dry bottles seem to be more common . I'm not sure how long since one has been on ebay as an example but it have to be some time as I can't recall seeing one the last few years


----------

